# Blasc 2.5 uploaded Char daten nicht mehr!



## Kingchen (18. März 2008)

Hallo, seitdem ich heute auf 2.5 geupdatet habe, kommt unten rechts kein hinweis dass was hochgeladen wurde..
und auch in der mitte wo bei 2.x beim uploaden der fortschritt stand kam auch nix..
2.5 BUGGY?
mfg kingchen:X


----------



## Regnor (18. März 2008)

Kingchen schrieb:


> Hallo, seitdem ich heute auf 2.5 geupdatet habe, kommt unten rechts kein hinweis dass was hochgeladen wurde..
> und auch in der mitte wo bei 2.x beim uploaden der fortschritt stand kam auch nix..
> 2.5 BUGGY?
> mfg kingchen:X



wann hast du denn zuletzt wow beendet? kannst du mir bitte mal deinen logfiles schicken? du findest die Dateien im Ordner C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs


----------



## Viperion (18. März 2008)

Hallo,

auch bei mir kommt das Gefühl hoch, daß das neue Blasc Update heute noch etwas buggy ist. Ein Beispiel: Egal was ich auch mache, die Häkchen in der Kartei "Pluginverwaltung" bleiben nach erneutem Aufruf nicht gespeichert. Wenn ich nach erneutem Aufruf erneut die Häkchen wieder aktiviere un dann auf "Übernehmen" klicke, kommt eine Systemfrage von Blasc, daß neue Plugins verfügbar wären. Ich werde dann gefragt, ob ich diese nun herunterladen möchte. Dann klicke ich wie üblich auf ja. Aber dann kommt gleich die Systeminfo: Es wurden keine neuen Plugins gefunden.

Auch der Karteireiter "Einstellungen" (wo man seine Charaktere eintragen kann) fehlt komplett.

Ich hoffe mal, daß dieses Problem bald behoben wird.


----------



## Kingchen (18. März 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> wann hast du denn zuletzt wow beendet? kannst du mir bitte mal deinen logfiles schicken? du findest die Dateien im Ordner C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs



Hallo Regnor, schön was vom Support team zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gestern Abend um ca. 23 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Heute mittag um ca. 11.50 hab ich das blasc update geladen..
Dannach ging nix mehr..

Jetziges Update.. jetzt kommt: Cachefile parsen..
Dennoch kein Update...

LOG:


----------



## Kingchen (18. März 2008)

Geht munter so weiter... ca. 20 seiten^^
das ist jetzt von heute nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Connection reset by peer.

18.03.2008 16:37:07;Hinweis;StartTimer ausgeführt

18.03.2008 16:37:10;Debug;Sprache geladen

18.03.2008 16:37:10;Debug;Arbeitslayout geladen

18.03.2008 16:41:20;Hinweis;StartTimer ausgeführt

18.03.2008 16:41:20;Debug;Sprache geladen

18.03.2008 16:41:21;Debug;Arbeitslayout geladen




danke schon für die hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingchen (18. März 2008)

Hallo,
Kann Closed werden!
Der nette Admin Regnor hat mir per PN fix und schnell geholfen, und jetzt geht alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
THX
mfg Kingchen


----------



## PKO (18. März 2008)

Währe nett wenn du die Lösung uns allen mitteilen würdest


----------



## Viperion (18. März 2008)

ich wäre für eine Lösung auch dankbar


----------



## Stanzilla (18. März 2008)

Mein Char wird auch nicht geupdated.


Edit: Hab jetz mal alles gelöscht und komplett neuinstalliert. Mal gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Scheint geholfen zu haben. (Dauerte nur ewig)


----------



## Mollari (19. März 2008)

Könnte man die Lösung des Problems bitte mal hier veröffentlichen? Ich habe gestern gegen 18 Uhr das Update auf 2.5 durchgeführt und es wurden ebenfalls keine Daten übertragen. Meine Chars sehen heute noch so aus wie vor 2 Tagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kingchen (19. März 2008)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zitat vom Admin Regnor  per PN:



> Persönliche Nachricht
> Regnor
> BLASC Problem, Gestern, 16:52
> Delete Post Quote Post
> ...



Leider nach einem erneutem WoW restart funktioniert das debug überhaupt nicht mehr...
Hab Regnor schon informiert.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Problem wieder da.. Updatet wieder nix mehr
PPS: Ich hoffe ich darf die PN public machen^^


----------



## Saffer (19. März 2008)

Hi, 

Hab auch so nen komischen bug wie man im beigefügtem bild sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und kann auch keine Addons updaten/installieren und keine Daten uploaden


----------



## Kingchen (19. März 2008)

So..

Nächster BUG:
(die version 2.5 is voll buggy )

BLASTCrafter funzt net!
Egal welches rezept man anklickt steht immer: Keine Handwerker für diesen Gegenstand gefunden!!


----------



## Viperion (19. März 2008)

Es ist echt langsam nicht mehr schön. Vorerst werde ich mal den Blasc Client inaktiv setzen, so lange es keine befriedigende Lösung für das Problem angeboten wird. Möchte nicht riskieren, daß andere Dateien davon beeinträchtigt werden.

Gruß,

Viperion


----------



## Ihsan (19. März 2008)

Auch bei mir updated BLASC 2.5 meine Charakter Daten nicht mehr... er wiederholt bis zu 20x "Parsen" und "Uploaden", irgendwann kommt dann sogar mal die Meldung er hätte die Daten erfolgreich hochgeladen, aber es ändert sich nichts an meinen Werten - weder Bosskills noch Items werden auf Buffed übernommen.

Wenn jemand ne Lösung unabhängig von einer neuen Version für BLASC hat, immer her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (19. März 2008)

Ihsan schrieb:


> Auch bei mir updated BLASC 2.5 meine Charakter Daten nicht mehr... er wiederholt bis zu 20x "Parsen" und "Uploaden", irgendwann kommt dann sogar mal die Meldung er hätte die Daten erfolgreich hochgeladen, aber es ändert sich nichts an meinen Werten - weder Bosskills noch Items werden auf Buffed übernommen.
> 
> Wenn jemand ne Lösung unabhängig von einer neuen Version für BLASC hat, immer her damit
> 
> ...



an alle die das update problem haben, schickt mir bitte mal die dateien aus dem Ordner 
 C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\Logs  an regnor@buffed.de

Das UpdateProblem ist folgendes. Die Konfigurationsverwaltung wurde in BLASC 2.5 umgestellt. Aus diesem Grund haben wir einen mehrwöchigen Betatest mit ca 20 Personen aus der Community gemacht. Das jetzt bei euch Probleme auftreten ist schon sehr ärgerlich, auch für uns. Wir arbeiten hier mit Hochdruck an Lösungen.
Wenn BLASC nach dem Patchen solche Probleme macht gäbe es noch folgenden Workaround:
Löscht die Ordner
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\buffed\
und
c:\programme\buffed
ladet euch das neue Setup von ftp://ftp.buffed.de/pub/setup2/BLASC2_Setup.exe herunter und installiert BLASC. 

Gruß
Matze


----------

